#  Alternativmedizin >   Akupunktur bei Verspannung im Rücken? >

## Glitzerfluse

Hallo!
Seit recht vielen Jahren leide ich (25) an Rückenschmerzen.
Grund dafür sind ein leicht schiefes Becken, keine ausreichende
Rückenmuskulatur und eine Fehlhaltung der Schultern in Stresssituationen.
Ich hatte schon sehr oft Krankengymnastik und auch Massagen vom Physiotherapeuten.
An meinem Bildschirm auf der Arbeit ist eine Notiz "gerade sitzen!" An die ich mich auch halte
doch in stressigen Situationen kann ich es mir bis jetzt immer noch nicht abgewöhnen, die Schultern
zu verkrampfen, ein Problem ist auch das Schreiben, da ich Linkshänderin bin drehe ich das Blatt quer
und schreibe quasi von oben nach unten damit ich das Geschriebene nicht verwische und dabei ziehe ich
auch die Schulter verkrampft nach oben.
Dadurch hat sich über Jahre eine Stelle unterhalb der linken Schulter verhärtet und der Muskel ist verklebt.
Dies äußert sich durch starke Schmerzen und ein sehr unangenehmes Kribbeln an der Stelle (das Kribbeln strahlt zum Glück noch nicht bis in den linken Arm aus).
Jetzt meine Frage, sollte ich es mal mit Akupunktur versuchen? Würde das die Verspannungen besser und schneller lösen als Massagen? Denn ich habe das Gefühl, nach 6 verschriebenen Massagen ist der Musekl im Rücken gerade mal halbwegs "aufgelockert" und dann sind die Massagen auch schon wieder zuende.
Oder bringt eine Therapie mit Strom hier mehr Erfolg?  
Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Meinungen
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Pianoman

@ Glitzerfluse 
Es ist weitestgehend gesichert, dass Akupunktur über die Nadelstische die Ausschüttung von entzündungshemmenden und/oder schmerzlindernden Substanzen auslöst - sowohl lokal als auch zentralnervös. 
Die Story von der angeblichen Auflösung angeblich blokierter Energieflüsse auf den angeblich existierenden Meridianen können Sie aber vergessen. 
Insoweit wäre die Akupunktur eine unspezifische symptomatische Therapie - die, so zeigt die große GERAC-Studie, auch nur bei etwa 50 % der Patienten hilft.  
Da Sie aber die Ursachen Ihrer Probleme - Fehlhaltungen am Arbeitsplatz - kennen, spricht viel mehr dafür, sich Gedanken um die ergonomisch sinnvolle Arbeitsplatzgestaltung zu machen. Sprechen Sie doch mal Ihren Betriebsarzt auf das Thema an, oder suchen Sie mal einen Arbeitsmediziner auf.  
Was auch zu empfehlen wäre, ist eine belastungsausgleichende sportliche Betätigung.  
Ich selber habe, durch lange Tätigkeit am Computer und Schreibtisch, ähnliche Probleme, und mittlerweile einige Strategien entwickelt - u.a. regelmässiger Haltungswechsel, anderes Sitzmöbel, regelmässige Arbeitspausen mit Bewegungseinlagen.  
Ein wesentliches Mittel ist, wenn starke Verspannungen doch mal wieder da sind, Wärme: In Form von heißen Gelkissen oder einer elektrischen Heizmatte. 
Diese Anwendungen haben den großen Vorteil, dass sie sofort verfügbar sind und - zumindest bei mir - meist sehr schnell wirken.

----------


## Glitzerfluse

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Ich würd eigentlich nur ungern auf der Arbeit so einen Wirbel darum machen. Ich hab da ein bisschen Angst vor, dass man dann denken könnte "Mit 25 Jahren hat sie schon solche Probleme, dass sie nicht mit den normalen Mitteln am Schreibtisch aus kommt, wie soll das erst aussehen wenn sie älter ist?"
Ich werde das mit der Wärme auf jeden Fall intensiver betreiben, denn gerade ist nämlich wieder so eine akute Phase bei mir wo es in jeder nur erdenklichen Situation schmerzt und kribbelt.
Danke

----------


## kaya

Du musst auch keinen "Wirbel" machen. 
Ein ergonomisch gestalteter Arbeitsplatz hat für Arbeitgeber viele Vorteile: ohne Schmerzen können Mitarbeiter eindeutig bessere Leistungen bringen, ermüden nicht so schnell, müssen sich seltener krankschreiben lassen und können ihren Beruf länger ausüben. So spart sich der Arbeitgeber nach der Anschaffung entsprechender Möbel (die er selbstverständlich steuerlich geltend machen kann) auf Dauer viel Geld. 
Umfangreiche Informationen zum Thema haben die entsprechenden Berufsgenossenschaften.
Also trau Dich ruhig, vielleicht auch im Interesse Deiner Kollegen?

----------


## Pianoman

@ Glitzerfluse 
Ich kann Kaya nur zustimmen: Rückenprobleme sind eine (kostenintensive) Volkskrankheit, eine der hauptsächlichen Ursachen sind Fehlhaltungen am Arbeitsplatz.  
Kostenintensiv heißt dabei: 60 % aller Krankschreibungen (AOK), 20 % aller Frühverrentungen, betriebliche Ausfalltage in dreistelliger Millionengröße, Gesamtkosten in der Größenordung von etwa 20+ Milliarden Euro.      *Laut einer DAK-Umfrage haben fast drei Viertel der Deutschen im Laufe ihres 
Berufslebens mit Rückenschmerzen zu tun. Besonders häufig – zu 42 Prozent – sind Frauen betroffen. * Es besteht also kein Grund, sich als *"Ausnahme"* zu fühlen oder als *"zu jung dafür"* zu halten.  
Der Arbeitgeber ist zum Arbeitsschutz verpflichtet, genauso wie Sie als Arbeitnehmer verpflichtet sind, Arbeitsschutzmaßnahmen wahrzunehmen. Dazu gehören auch entsprechende Präventionsmaßnahmen, die sich nicht nur für das einzelne Unternehmen auf Dauer auszahlen, sondern eben auch volkwirtschaftlich äußerst sinnvoll sind, da doch der größte Teil der Aufwendungen für Heilbehandlungen durch die Solidargemeinschaft der gesetzlich Versicherten getragen wird.  * * Wenn Sie Problem haben, sich direkt an Ihren Arbeitgeber bzw. Vorgesetzten zu wenden, gibt es betriebsinterne oder externe Institutionen, die Sie, wie schon erwähnt, ansprechen können:   *Sicherheitsbeauftragte, Fachkraft für Arbeitssicherheit, Arbeitsschutzausschuß, Betriebsarzt, Berufsgenossenschaft, Krankenkassen, Fachärzte für Arbeitsmedizin,   * (Anmerkung: Die Funktionsstellen können sich in Abhängigkeit von der Betriebsgröße unterscheiden.)* * ** Lesenswerte Links:  * 
Arbeitsschutzgesetz ( ArbSchG) Klick* *Bertelsmann-Stiftung - Prävention von Rückenschmerzen klick 
Infobroschüre BKK Klick *

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Tatsächlich kommt man irgendwann zum Ergebnis, dass man gar nicht so viel mit Gymnastik, Massagen und sonstigen Dingen erreichen kann, wenn man Probleme mit dem Rücken, bzw. mit der WS hat. Von 18 bis fast 80 ist eine lange Zeit und: Ich gehe noch immer gerade. Nach einer OP mit etwa 40 Jahren bin ich dazu übergangen, Bandscheibenvorfälle oder ähnliches mit Geduld in Angriff zu nehmen. Gewiss schafft man es nicht immer, trotzdem gerade zu gehen. Da nehme ich jetzt im hohen Alter einen Stock, weil der mir das Aufrichten erleichtert. Den brauche ich aber nur am Morgen nach dem Aufstehen. Nach dem Frühstück gibt es täglich ein heißes Bad (Duschen hilft mir nichts, manchen aber schon). Danach bin ich schon wesentlich beweglicher. Dann achte ich darauf, immer warm gekleidet zu sein, vor allem auch warme Füße zu haben. Und, ist es mal wieder ein ganz akuter "Anfall", dann kommt die gute alte  Wärmflasche auch wieder zum Zug. Und auf diese Weise und - wenn es mir möglich ist - mit leichten Haltungsübungen immer wieder dazwischen, bin ich nach 10-14 Tagen wieder ganz ok. Natürlich bin ich nie ganz schmerzfrei. Aber man gewöhnt sich an einiges und ist auch imstand, einiges einfach als gegeben in sein Leben zu integrieren. Auch ich sitze den größten Teil des Tages am Schreibtisch und Computer. Allerdings stehe ich auch immer wieder auf, gehe in andere Räume (zwangsläufig, weil ich dort etwas holen muss) und auch einige Male eine 16stufige Treppe im Verlauf eines Arbeitstages.
Ich weiß, das sind jetzt keine neuen Erkenntnisse. Aber es steckt immerhin die Erkenntnis darin, dass auch ein kaputter Rücken nicht unbedingt kostenintensiv sein muss. :Peinlichkeit: 
Herzlichst Ruhebärbele

----------


## Glitzerfluse

Danke für die Antworten  :Smiley: 
Ich stehe auch immer mal wieder auf und renne in der Produktion rum, bin also nicht völlig an den Schreibtisch gefesselt  :Smiley:  Aber da ich auch nicht gerade klein bin (fast 1,80m) stehe ich auch oft krumm da, wenn ich was mache, zum Hause hab ich es mir schon angewöhnt recht breitbeinig in der Küche zu stehen um den Rücken nicht krumm zu machen aber auf der Arbeit ist das natürlich irgendwie peinlich  :Grin: 
Also ich werd es dann jetzt wohl mal mit Wärme probieren wobei ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass davon alleine diese Muskelverklebung (so hat es der Physiotherapeut genannt) komplett weg geht oder?
Also wenn der an der Stelle massiert hat war es natürlich total hart weil ja auch alles verspannt war aber es hat auch so geruckelt und er meinte das wäre eine Muskelverklebung. Geht sowas denn auch wieder weg durch Wärme?

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Ich weiß nicht, ob das durch Wärme ganz weg geht. Aber es ist schon frappierend, wieviel Angespanntheit sich "auflöst" mit Wärme. Es reagiert ja auch nicht jeder gleich.
Deine Größe birgt natürlich schon ein Risiko für die Haltung. Ich bin ein kleines Frauenzimmer. Früher 1,62, jetzt grade mal noch 1,58. Da kann man tatsächlich leichter grade gehen. Ich habe zwei Enkel, die knapp unter 2 m groß sind. Auch die passen schon sehr auf, dass sie nicht die Schultern hängen lassen. 
Du musst halt Dein Selbstbewußtsein Deiner Haltung anpassen, dann kannst Du leichter gerade bleiben :Cool: 
Das war jetzt ein Späßchen. Aber ab und zu stelle ich fest, dass die Großen sich mit einer eher verschämten Haltung kleiner zu machen versuchen, während manche Kleinen (Männer vor allem) sich in ihrer Haltung so recken, dass man schon fast lachen muss.
Suum cuique könnte man in dem Fall sagen.
Alles Gute und herzliche Grüße
vom alten Ruhebärbele

----------


## josie

Hallo Glitzerfluse!
Neben der Umgestaltung des Arbeitsplatzes solltest Du allerding auch dagegen etwas tun:  

> keine ausreichende Rückenmuskulatur

 Du mußt deine Rückenmuskulatur aufbauen, die Physiotherapie kann dir da entsprechende Übungen zeigen, die Du dann möglichst tgl auch zu Hause machen kannst z.B. mit dem Theraband.
Wenn Du jeden Tag 10-20 Min machst, dann kannst Du viel erreichen, das kann man zu Hause machen, braucht nirgends hinzugehen, was zusätzlich Zeit kostet. 
Außerdem wäre es sinnvoll, wenn Du eine Entspannungstechnik lernst, z.B. Muskelentspannung nach Jacobsen oder Yoga etc..................

----------


## anker

Mein Tip wäre als Ausgleichssport das Schwimmen. Das kannst du individuell steigern und regelmäßig in den alltag integrieren. Wie du selbst sagst, wäre es ja schlimm , mit 25 schon am Ende der Fahnenstange angelangt zu sein

----------


## Ambeth

> keine ausreichende
> Rückenmuskulatur

 Was tust du denn, um deine Rückenmuskulatur aufzubauen? Wie oben schon von josie geschrieben, sind tägliche Kraftübungen für die Rückenmuskeln unverzichtbar, egal wie du (passiv) von Physiotherapeuten, Masseuren oder vom Reizstrom  :Zwinker:  behandelt wirst. Wärme usw tut kurzfristig gut, aber solange du keine starken Muskeln hast, wirkt alles bisherige nur kurzfristig. 
Grüßlis!

----------


## Amanda92

Hallo Glitzerfluse,
vielleicht wäre auch schröpfen eine gute Möglichkeit bei dir, oder zumindest mal einen Versuch wert. Frage doch mal in den Physiopraxen in deiner Gegend nach ob sie Schröpfgläser/bzw. ein Schröpf-Set haben. Und wenn du du das Gefühl hast das es danach lockerer wird könnte man zusätzlich noch Kinesiotape anwenden. Bei starken Verspannungen hilft das Tape zwar meistens nicht, aber als Zusatz Therapie ist es auf jeden Fall sehr gut. Oder lass dir wenn du Physiotherapie hast mal eine Heiße Rolle machen (das ist ein trichterförmig zusammengerolltes Handtuch in das man heißes Wasser gießt) und damit kann man dann über die betroffene Muskulatur gehen. 
Lieben Gruß
Amanda

----------

